# Cotton Cordell - discontinued crankbaits?



## RiverDoc

Several months ago I picked up some marked down, Cotton Cordell crankbaits that resemble miniature Rattlin' Rapalas. For whatever reason, Gander Mtn. put labeling over the identifying information and I have been unable to identify these. I tried pulling the labels back with no luck.

I did a search on Cotton Cordell's website, Lurenet, etc., but have been unable to find photos of these anywhere. You know, too, how it is on the web. They make it impossible to contact anyone, anywhere. So, I couldn't find contact info for Cotton Cordell.

One of these was slamming bass yesterday and I wanted to know if others like it were available or if these were discontinued? I use more Rapalas than anything, but this one was a smoker. Thank you.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Google is your friend....10 seconds.....
Holding Company info:
http://www.ebscoind.com/groups-op-pob_fish.asp
within that site is the following website for Pradco lures:
http://www.lurenet.com/


----------



## RiverDoc

I had indicated that I could not find these on the Lurenet or Cotton Cordell websites. I'll take a photo of the three lures and someone should be able to identify these for me. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Snakecharmer

RiverDoc said:


> I had indicated that I could not find these on the Lurenet or Cotton Cordell websites. I'll take a photo of the three lures and someone should be able to identify these for me. Thank you for taking the time.


Sorry i didn't see that you went to lurenet. The firstlink has contact info so send the guy an e-mail with the photos and maybe he can help. The Lurenet site has a "contact us" link in the top menu too. 

I would assume (and we know what that means) that if its not on lurenet, they probably don't make them anymore. But I would think that they should be able to identify the lure for you since they made it, which may help you locate them on e-bay. Good luck and let us know what it is.


----------



## RiverDoc

Snakecharmer: I tried contacting them on the site sometime ago but it was one of the forms. I began to post the thread because I am sure that someone on this site has a couple and can tell me what they are? I do suspect that these are discontinued. But you know how it is with a lure. Once they bring home a few hits you want to buy extras. Thanks much, RiverDoc


----------



## firstflight111

go check at wallworld they have some


----------



## Alter

If you post a picture of this mystery bait some of us might be able to help. Otherwise we are just left to guess. A picture of the package would help too.

Since you compare it to a Rattlin' Rapala, the Cordell lures that first come to mind are Cordell's "Spot" lures like Hot Spots, Ratt'l Spots, Neon Spots and Super Spots. All of these are Rat-L-Trap type lipless crank baits. Outside of the "Spot" lures I can't think of anything from Cordell that would be compared to a Rattlin' Rapala?

Steve


----------



## RiverDoc

Thanks, Alter. Here are two of the lures. Both measure 1-5/8" and are 1/8 oz as I recall. The silver one works pretty good. Much appreciate your identification. RiverDoc

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=34701&stc=1&d=1279582612


----------



## Alter

Odd.
If you had just posted the pictures without mentioning Cotton Cordell, my first guess would have been that those baits were Xcalibur Rattle Baits not Cordell Super Spots mostly due to the finishes and detail in the "gill" area. 
Both Xcalibur and Cotton Cordell are owned by Pradco (Lurenet). My guess is that those baits are not so much discounted but rather were part of a limited run made for sale at Gander and perhaps other stores. I can't imagine they could sell those baits at the low cost they usually sell Cotton Cordells for and make much profit.

I'm not sure if this is of any help but you can email Pradco directly and avoid the form email using this address-> [email protected]. Maybe if you include the picture they can help you out?

Steve


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

firstflight111 said:


> go check at wallworld they have some


I second this. We were at Wal-Mart a couple weeks ago, they had all Cotton Cordell on sell for a really good price. I picked up some rattle traps, cranks, and some other stuff.


----------



## RiverDoc

Alter, you know, I didn't realize that they made lures for short runs. But this must be the case or I just can't find photos. The prices were ridiculously low, as I recall. 

I'll contact the manufacturer and find out what's up. I still have the packing but they put immovable stickers on the original product identifiers. That is, I would have to ruin the packaging and still wouldn't find out the product ID without tearing the carton.

Thanks for taking the time to respond. RiverDoc


----------



## xxpinballxx

I just picked up that silver one at walmart the other day. They are not hung on the racks but at the end cap where the companies make special shippers. it's a green carboard box holding maybe 5 wide 8 down of hooks holding them. They are at all the walmarts around here.


----------



## RiverDoc

Great, what are they called? This info might help others out as they are good for rock and smallmouth. RiverDoc


----------



## xxpinballxx

I didn't keep the boxes and I'm terrible with memory. I took a pic to compare. I could be mistaken. I'll post a pic. Silver looks the same but the other seems a bit off.


----------



## xxpinballxx

Are these the same? I'm heading there today. I'll check. Think they were super shots but something else with it. I bought so many I can't tell.


----------



## JamesT

CC makes a super spot at 3/16 oz and 2", but that is the smallest. 

I doubt you found a 1/8 oz 1 5/8" discontinued CC trap at wally world. You probably got the 1/4 oz model which also looks different.


----------



## xxpinballxx

I just left aurora walmart and no luck. On my way home so I will upload images. If I'm at the other one in Parma before I'll check there. That's where I got mine. If you click my flickr link in my signature there is a pic of them there. 
I guess I need to start paying better attention to what I buy!


----------



## RiverDoc

Pinball, Yes, those are the ones, if they are 1-5/8" and silver. 

JamesT. Can you look at his and my photos and tell what they are?

RiverDoc


----------



## xxpinballxx

Well I'm running by the other walmart. I'll let you know soon as I do.....


----------



## JamesT

well I'll be a fig newton. I looked at xxpinballxx's flickr account and they do indeed appear to be the same as the lure you are looking for. Clearly they are not the same shape as the super shad. That looks like nice lure.


----------



## xxpinballxx

Walmart in Parma had 1 silver/black and 2 green. Pic on my flickr.

FV503 BLACK BACK / W GLITTER Rattlin crankbait


----------



## Alter

So I was finally able to track one of these down.

There is seller on ebay selling a bleeding green/yellow bait like the one on the bottom of pinball's pic on flicker. Here is the link for the sale : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160456295752

The seller is calling the bait a 1-1/2" Rattle Shad although you can't actually see any name on the package.



> Alter, you know, I didn't realize that they made lures for short runs. But this must be the case or I just can't find photos. The prices were ridiculously low, as I recall.


Occassionally companies will make special sizes or colors for a large vendor to sell as exclusives or a company like Pradco may make a large run of baits for BPS or Cabalas that are intended to be branded as the store brand and if there are any leftover they might repackage them and sell those off under the Cotton Cordell or Xcalibur brand. 

Steve


----------



## xxpinballxx

they are only 1.96 at walmart!


----------



## Alter

xxpinballxx said:


> they are only 1.96 at walmart!


Mystery solved! 
Hopefully those catch some fish, they look very nice for the money.

For those wondering the yellow/green version is product code RV506 (this is the yellow/green one with blood that pinball has). There is also an orange crawdad color that is FV504 and one with a black back and white scales which is FV501.
I can't find a code for that yellow/green one that riverdoc posted.

Steve


----------



## RiverDoc

OK, thanks. I have the same on mine. The letters followed by numbers, which I cut off the packing material for reference. Is this a new trend in crankbait manufacturing? That is, producing lures without names? 

I purchased mine at Gander but it was presented in Gander Mtn packaging but CC. 

So the big philosophical question is, what do you tell someone who wants to know what you caught your fish on? Cotton Cordell KV506? 

Thanks much.


----------



## mglas710

Go to Dick's Sporting Goods if you have one around they have them for 2.99 just picked up all 6 colors they had.


----------



## RiverDoc

MGlas, You know, I was in Dick's in North Olmsted and didn't see these. Also, the one in Crocker Park and Midway Mall. Are you sure we're talking of the same lure?


----------



## xxpinballxx

yeah, I didnt see them at Dick's in Parma either. Glad I saved a couple bucks....these trips to the sporting goods stores and walmart are killing my new rod budget! LOL
Heading to Gander next weekend.....UH OH!


----------



## Alter

I thought I recognized the silver version of these lures so I looked through my tackle and found that I bought several of the black/silver with glitter and the black/white versions when I was restocking this Spring.

I'm sure I picked these up this year and, while I can't be 100% certain, I am pretty sure I bought them at the Dick's in Highland Heights/Mayfield probably sometime in May. I'm positive I did not get them at either Gander or Walmart since I haven't shopped at either of those stores.

Steve


----------



## xxpinballxx

well if they were a limited run then they may have gotten rid of them already. When i was just at dicks they seemed to be out or low on alot of things....Not sure but I am guessing its more of a seasonal thing. They load up in march and it thins out as summer goes into fall. Not sure but I know they have a lot fuller of a lure section in the spring.

EDIT - I am man enough to admit when I am wrong...(Especially if my wife doesn't hear about it) and I am wrong. I just went and got some Senkos and saw that at Dick's they have restocked the Cotton Cordell lures and wouldn't you know it....they are all right there....a few different colors including a bright orange tiger striped looking one. Needless to say I went for a pack of Senkos and walked out with a little more......


----------



## mglas710

Yes I'm sure. They were at the Dick's at Southpark in Strongsville. I was just in there yesterday and they still have the silver color, baby bass, and crawdad color. They had a decent amount of each of them left.


----------



## The Big Ugly

I have 2 in the package. one is a wounded tiger shad and one is red crawdad. that is the only name on them except (made in china) lol


----------



## RiverDoc

I finally found the (bottom-referenced) Cotton Cordell lures at Dick's in North Olmsted. They are 1/8 oz and as some of you had said, don't have names. Part of the tag says "1/8 oz rattle" and below that "bass"-a real no-brainer. They are $3.00 a pop, which isn't bad. Should have read the post by pinball about these being cheaper at Walmart. Problem solved.


----------



## JamesT

Dick's in Hilliard had them about a week ago. Craw, shad (white/black back like the one pictured earlier in thread) and one other color (bass?, can't remember). $3. I didn't get any though I'm wishing now I would have. I more than made up for it yesterday on ebay though. I need to stay off that site!!!


----------



## RiverDoc

JamesT: If you get a chance these are worth having. They are a decent middle-depth river lure and the price isn't bad-depending where you find these. Are you finding good deals on eBay? RiverDoc


----------



## JamesT

RiverDoc said:


> JamesT: If you get a chance these are worth having. They are a decent middle-depth river lure and the price isn't bad-depending where you find these. Are you finding good deals on eBay? RiverDoc


Next time I'm at Richard's I will pick one or two up to make my early season pond ritual (rattle traps during the month of april +/-) a little more "finessy" lol. They do look nice and even appear to be painted (paint on a lure? what's that?) Good deals on ebay? It depends what you consider a good deal? I just got some rapala husky 13's that weren't cheap (but it's the only place to buy them) but some dardevles that were. Now I "need" an acshiner 550 and 675 to fish and clone lol. Ebay pretty much has any lure you want if you are willing to wait. And unless you are looking for something uber rare, you usually don't have to wait much longer than 14 days lol.


----------



## dmills4124

River doc PM sent
talk later
donm


----------

